# 85 nissan 4x4 8sparkplugs 2 coils



## georgemattson (Jun 15, 2007)

it just died on me and it backfires when I try to start it, Any ideas? it is getting fuel, has 8 spark plugs, twin coils, all fuses good, ?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Check the distributor cap and rotor carefully. Rotors would commonly burn a hole in them and cause crossfiring. Replace only with genuine Nissan ignition parts as aftermarket parts tend to be problematic on these engines. Make sure the firing order is correct, obviously. Bad ignition wires can cause such problems; I highly recommend NGK wires or Nissan wires, if you can't locate the NGKs. Make sure you use NGK plugs....and definately no Bosch platinums or Champions! If these all look good, try swapping the coil wires. If it runs better, you may have a bad ignition coil or power transistor.


----------

